

Google Calculator Fun/Bug? - ronyeh

I realized tonight that Google Calculator will give you incorrect results.<p>http://www.google.com/search?q=10000.01+%2B+10000.03999999999999<p>...gives me 20000.1<p>https://www.google.com/search?q=10000.67+%2B+10000.02<p>... gives me 20000.7<p>I wonder why it insists on rounding my answers (and sometimes incorrectly)? Any hypotheses? Is it a bug? Do they only allow a certain number of significant figures?
======
fl3tch
100000.01 + 100000.03999999999999 gives 200000, so it's not wrong, just
rounding to 6 sigfig.

